
Doing more exercise won’t help you burn more calories - qubitcoder
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg24132130-400-why-doing-more-exercise-wont-help-you-burn-more-calories/
======
iamNumber4
True, the simple fact is you can’t out run your mouth. Exercise is good for
other health reasons not for weight loss. In fact if your severely overweight
jumping on a treadmill will damage your joints.

Intermittent fasting, and eating diets like unethical vegetarian (meat
sometimes) are great for weight loss.

If your going to eat junk, binge, get it out of your system. Try to limit this
to rare and appropriate moments. Birthday parties, event dinners.

Don’t feel bad you enjoy food, don’t take it away, just don’t eat junk
regularly.

Do low impact cardio like swimming or biking, do low joint stress strength
training (yoga or resistance weight training)

Relax, don’t stress, sleep more, eat less ( when your body tells you to eat
only not because of the clock).

Relearn thirst vs. hungry. Your probably not hungry, just thirsty most times.

------
badosu
Except for metabolic adjustment where the body spends less calories by being
more efficient with exercise or slower with low calorie diet and the notorious
fact that people underestimate calorie ingestion it really is not as
complicated as this article makes it sound.

It is _very_ difficult to cutivate a consistent healthy diet and exercise
regimen indeed and except for very few physiological/mental reasons any
recommendation that denies caloric deficit is garbage.

~~~
6nf
Right so really the headline is 'diet is more important than exercise when it
comes to weight loss' which is no surprise to anyone

~~~
belltaco
Maybe not in informed circles like HN, but that is very surely a surprise to a
lot of people in the mainstream.

------
scoot
I'm surprised this has been posted, never mind upvoted by anyone rational.
Doing work consumes energy. End of discussion.

(There is an argument that it is easier to eat less than to exercise more, but
that is a different debate. Ideally you do both.)

~~~
ykevinator
This is not how homeostasis works (at all). Metabolism is real and so is
genetically determined caloric retention. Thin people don't necessarily eat
less or exercise more, they sh*t more calories than fat people, who store
more. It's not all this, but it is also not zero this. Regardless, it's
absolutely not as simplistic as producing and consuming energy, it's a few
billion years of evolved genetic diversity of retaining and eliminating
calories for homeostasis.

~~~
solveit
I don't see how any of that relates to the comment you replied to. No matter
how your metabolism works, exercising _will_ burn calories, and I think that's
all the above comment was getting at.

Now that that's been said, would you happen to have a reference for

>Thin people don't necessarily eat less or exercise more, they sh*t more
calories than fat people, who store more.

this? I would be interested in reading about the correlation.

~~~
krageon
The person you are responding to isn't necessarily wrong about metabolism
being real. I wouldn't say fat people "store more", it's just that if you see
thin people eating a ton (and not moving much) and being thin the odds are
good that they have a very fast metabolism (by which I mean their base
metabolic rate is significantly above the average, to the tune of 4k+ kcal per
day). I know this because when I was in university we did at-rest calculations
with a hood over the head (to calculate oxygen usage, which we used to
calculate BMR). Notoriously thin people had outrageous BMRs like I mentioned,
while most people were around the average. I don't know about people who are
fat, as I didn't have them in my class.

------
6nf
Can't read the article so I have to assume it's misinterpreted results or a
crappy study.

~~~
timbit42
[https://outline.com/sSzxbx](https://outline.com/sSzxbx)

------
ykevinator
This is the sad truth about genetics. And it leads to self elevation of the
genetically thin by equating thinness with self restraint and morality.

------
DrScump
I wonder if the full article brings up the fact that there are genetically-
determined response levels to aerobic exercise. See Michael Mosley's "The
Truth About Exercise" and the University of Bath study it refers to.

------
Sabinus
What about the HN users who don't have a subscription to newscientist.com?

~~~
timbit42
[https://outline.com/sSzxbx](https://outline.com/sSzxbx)

~~~
CtrlAltEngage
This only provides what is available for free?

------
sys_64738
Exercise makes you hungry.

------
exabrial
Non paywall anywhere?

~~~
timbit42
[https://outline.com/sSzxbx](https://outline.com/sSzxbx)

~~~
apotterri
This outlined version appears to end at the same point as the paywalled
version. Am I missing something?

